# Beads: Distilled water only? What about antifungal?



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have 2 brand new humidors. Nothing major - only 25 capacity each. The humidors are wonderfully made of makah burl wood, lined with cedar.

I've turfed out the analogue dial, and bought Xikar round ones (anything better for a small humidor?).

I'm going to get some beads from heartfelt - thinking the 65 rather than 70 (UK - seems to favour 65 apparently)???

My main question is the instructions say use distilled water only (pure), not mixed solutions you can buy. My current system is just a wood housing with a solid foam type insert that I pour solution on to. This solution has small amounts of anti fungal additive, to counter mould (the standard humi solution you buy everywhere).

IF I use 100% distilled for the beads - what about the anti fungal issue and mould? Is it safe to just keep using my humi solution or do I switch to pure water? Fee a little unsure of ceasing to use something that has a real benefit - just to get beads?

Am I missing something?!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I use nothing but distilled water on my beads and have never had a mold issue. I think you will be fine with removing the foam/housing and just using beads. Make sure to only wet half of the beads and leave the other half dry so the can absorb as well as hydrate. Good luck...


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks- would the stuff I have harm the beads? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you use anything other than DW in the beads, they will be ruined. 65% is a good rh to go with. That's what i use. Many people prefer it. As far as mold goes, you will actually be at a lesser risk too. The floral foam humidifier you currently have, is one of the leading culprits for mold growth, its a breeding ground. Antifungal solution or not, it will eventually happen, and the PG that's in the solution will eventually build up and clog it. you are making an excellent decision here! :thumb:


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great!

Two lots of beads from heartfelt then! Guessing I just need the small size. Any benefit over the aluminium one v the round puck?

Now that is sorted, is the Xikar adequate? As a newbie here I don't know how well regarded they are. For such small boxes I think they should be fine?

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Heartfelt has a very helpful FAQ page that explains how to determine what amount of beads you will need. It also does a good job of explaining how to charge the beads and why it is required to only use distilled or de-ionized water. I personally agree with everyone to ditch the anti-fungal solution. It isn't necessary if the humidor is maintained properly. Good luck! (I don't think you'll need luck it seems that you've already made good choices).


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Missed the FAQ on heartfelt - bit of a lot on there for a new kid!

I've had some luck - cgars ltd sent me a duff stick, and made up with immediate replacements and some extras. 

Shame they are soooo expensive here! Tax!


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

- can anyone post the direct url for the help link at heartfelt? Seems to be a glitch and it wont let me click on that link - with the FAQ and turorials tabs vanishing every time I try to hover over them!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I don't have enough posts yet to put up a link. I'm sure someone else will though.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity, Cigar, Hygrometers and Quality Cigar Accessories

Here we go.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories

This will be helpful as well.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories
Here is the calculator. If you click on beads they have stone note info. Posting from phone so prefer not finding both


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

edited - was about to calculate everything an extra decimal place out!

Phew - nearly went with the medium alu, until I realised I was adding a zero. Only need 2 x small round (one for each box).

Nearly overkill.

Really appreciate the advice. Sorted!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity, Cigar, Hygrometers and Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

To answer your question about the Xikar...I have 2 round and 2 rectangle ones. Those and the caliburIII are the only ones I will use.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

On the flip side of Phil... I have a few Xikar hygros and they are all off. Luckily through calibration I know how far off each one is, but it's still a hassle. So moral of the story, make sure you calibrate them, but they should do okay.


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Set up complete! Just got to wait for airmail now!

Was tempted by the Caliber iii for my 2nd humidor, as it is more accurate - BUT the Xikar just looks better in my small boxes. Sometimes you have to sacrifice performance for aesthetics!

Small round beads, round Xikar, and perfect smokes!

Big thanks to all on this thread for helping me finish the whole thing off!


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

ps - do you all use 65% ???


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

You're welcome!

I use 65% beads. And i think Erich (evonnida) uses kitty litter at 65%.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I use KL at 65% in my coolers and HF Beads at 65% in my Humidors.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you use 65% beads in the UK you should be fine, it gets pretty humid there at times as well as I remember (lived there for 6 yrs). Again, just make sure once you get the beads set up that you don't wet them all, only wet about half and you will get both qualities from them and you should get the perfect balance. Also, make sure you check them every week or so to make sure that they don't need to be recharged.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Caliber III is NOT "more accurate". All cheap digital hygros are roughly the same. The advantage of the Xikar is that it's adjustable. Don't bother with the "salt test", but rather wait til you get your beads and calibrate to them. They are vastly more accurate than a salt slurry and any cheap hygrometer.

Yes, consensus around here is 65% for non-Cubans. I store Cubans </= 60%.


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Herf

Guess I was going on the +-2 / +-1 quoted figures, although you are right it is negligable.

Do you smoke at 65? Or bring them up in a different unit?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Caliber III is NOT "more accurate". All cheap digital hygros are roughly the same. The advantage of the Xikar is that it's adjustable. Don't bother with the "salt test", but rather wait til you get your beads and calibrate to them. They are vastly more accurate than a salt slurry and any cheap hygrometer.
> 
> Yes, consensus around here is 65% for non-Cubans. I store Cubans </= 60%.


The Xikar is non adjustable, the calibur is the on u can adjust to the beads instead of a salt test. And...those of us that store @ 65, smoke them at 65 also. You tend to get a better burn at that rh.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

woops wrong thread


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, that's actually the whole point of 65%. It has no ill effect on the oils in the tobacco, which is where that yummy flavor comes from and the lesser burn concerns makes the case. Same for Cubans at 55-60%. Then again, they actually do taste better lower.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

lorrenainepeltier said:


> An antifungal medication, also known as an antimycotic medication, is a pharmaceutical fungicide or fungistatic used to treat and prevent mycoses such as athlete's foot, ringworm, candidiasis (thrush), serious systemic infections such as cryptococcal meningitis, and others. Such drugs are usually obtained by a doctor's prescription, but a few are available OTC (over-the-counter).
> 
> Antifungal medicines are used to treat fungal infections, which most commonly affect your skin, hair and nails. You can get some antifungal medicines over the counter from your pharmacy, but you may need a prescription from your GP for other types.
> 
> ...


What the ? Holy necro Batman, not to mention do you even realize it's a cigar forum.... get a rope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> What the ? Holy necro Batman, not to mention do you even realize it's a cigar forum.... get a rope
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not quite sure what that was all about, but I'm sure they'll explain in the INTRO SECTION.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

So, if my cigars get athlete's foot should I spray them down with Tinactin?


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Typically you won't get mold as long as you don't go above 70%


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

lorrenainepeltier said:


> An *antifungal* medication, also known as an antimycotic medication, is a pharmaceutical fungicide or fungistatic used to treat and prevent mycoses such as athlete's foot, ringworm, candidiasis (thrush), serious systemic infections such as cryptococcal meningitis, and others.
> 
> There are lots of meds available online which are very effective, i have got some of them at mygenericpharmacy.












Go to a foot forum to push this crap

@UBC03 you like that response lmao sorry couldn't resist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

We'll no longer be bothered by this particular spammy mc spamerton....

Your friendly neighborhood PUFF Mod team.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Jon's first kill, I believe. Puff-party tonight to watch him eat the liver. Cigars to follow!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Jon's first kill, I believe. Puff-party tonight to watch him eat the liver. Cigars to follow!


Indeed it was my first kill. I just sprayed him with some of that antifungal junk he was peddling and, poof, he was gone.
I'm sending some to Dino to use on the next person that knows better than to post feet pics.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Indeed it was my first kill. I just sprayed him with some of that antifungal junk he was peddling and, poof, he was gone.
> I'm sending some to Dino to use on the next person that knows better than to post feet pics.
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


.. @curmudgeonista indicated that you were providing cigars... when? Something about a mods unlimited supply I think???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

